# Lakers -vs- Cavs



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

National TV. TNT. Games about to start. High profile exposure for King James.


Are you ready for some Basketbaaaaaaaaaaalll?





I'm excited. Anyone else???


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
C. Boozer F 34 3-11 0-0 1-3 3 16 0 1 1 1 4 7 
L. James G 38 4-18 0-4 0-0 2 7 6 2 0 3 6 8 
R. Davis F 32 6-12 0-2 2-3 2 2 3 0 0 3 1 14 
D. Miles G 38 6-15 1-4 6-6 2 5 2 3 0 5 3 19 
Z. Ilgauskas C 29 7-13 0-0 5-6 3 8 1 0 0 4 5 19 
C. Mihm 14 1-4 0-0 0-0 2 5 0 1 3 1 4 2 
K. Ollie 23 1-4 0-0 3-4 0 2 2 0 0 1 1 5 
J. Bremer 16 2-6 0-3 0-0 0 4 2 1 0 2 2 4 
D. Diop 16 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 4 0 0 4 1 3 0


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Lebron is really stinking up the joint. I still have faith in him but the brotha needs to hit some jumpshots.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

You mean 4-18 wasnt good tonite, oh well he has plenty of time to learn.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Bron Bron, has one of the uglies jumpers i have ever seen!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

His arch is too high on his shot


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> His arch is too high on his shot


Agreed, he also fades a little back. if he can lower the arc and not fade back I think that will help him out a lot.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

lol, he really does have a linebackers body. anyways, a jump shot is somethin you can teach luckily for cavs fans. every other part of his aspect looks good. also, Ricky Davis looked good


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

It was pretty clear that LeBron was working on his jump shot today because if he can't beat Luke Walton off the dribble he's going to be a huge disappointment. 

I think he should start the season on the bench. The kid needs some work. He definitely needs to be more aggressive offensively. Overall, the Cavs just shot like crap.


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

Can't put him on the bench the season ticket holders paid to see him


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Shut up!


People crying about LeBron's shot? He is *18 years old!*

He is physically superior to 75% of most NBA players at the age of 18. Sorry but I would much rather have a physical freak that can't shoot at the moment than have a player that can shoot but is athletically weak. LeBron is flat out sick athletically, and for people to say hahaha he sucks, remember he is *18 years old So shut up!*

Most people that laugh about his jump shot have obviously been eating to much of that media cheese.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

No where in this post did anyone say Bron sucked... Maybe I missed that comment... Nonetheless... He is still a kid... Although not your ave 18 year old pro balla... The early criticism peep's have directed towards Bron's J is valid IMO... If George noticed his weakness... The entire league noticed as well... Don't get me wrong... I ain't sayin that Bron won't win ROY nor ave 6-7 asst..5-6 rebs or somewhere in the mid to high teens in points this season... He's a hard worker who'll eventually make that mid range J money... How long that takes remains to be seen... Peace


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fairweather fan</b>!
> Can't put him on the bench the season ticket holders paid to see him


I think that they came to see the Cavaliers win and right now LeBron starting might not be their best opportunity to win. I realize this is only one game but if LeBron continues to shoot poorly from outside and doesn't drive to the basket he probably shouldn't start. He however will still get plenty time on the court.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I think that they came to see the Cavaliers win and right now LeBron starting might not be their best opportunity to win. I realize this is only one game but if LeBron continues to shoot poorly from outside and doesn't drive to the basket he probably shouldn't start. He however will still get plenty time on the court.


Huh?... You'd rather have Ollie or an injured Wags in the startin lineup?... Who else would you start in place of him?... Miles..Davis..Bron..Booza and Ilgie is the most competitive lineup the Cavs could field regardless of whether Wags is injured or not... Peace


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that they came to see the Cavaliers win and right now LeBron starting might not be their best opportunity to win. I realize this is only one game but if LeBron continues to shoot poorly from outside and doesn't drive to the basket he probably shouldn't start. He however will still get plenty time on the court.


I disagree completely. Lebron can't shoot. That's it. He does everything else you'd want a player to do on the court, he does things that will help you win. He looks completely composed out there on the court, and he runs the offense. I wasn't too impressed with the Cavs when they had Ollie and Bremer out there instead of Miles and Lebron. Lebron is clearly the better option at pg offensively though. Just watching how the two guys bring the ball up the court.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Lebron has a better body than most 18 year olds. So what?

The body of the human male doesn't stop developing until 20.

Lebron may have a good body for an 18 year old, but he still has a subpar or average NBA body.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Lebron has a better body than most 18 year olds. So what?
> 
> The body of the human male doesn't stop developing until 20.
> ...


6'8" 240 lbs with 6 % body fat? ok buddy:uhoh:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

A major part of the reason high schoolers struggle in the NBA is physical maturity. It has been shown that muscle density increases dramatically from the teenage years to the early and mid-twenties.

Lebron might be 240 pounds, but that doesn't mean he is as strong as another 240 pound NBA player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Lebron might be 240 pounds, but that doesn't mean he is as strong as another 240 pound NBA player.


LeBron is probably just as strong, if not stronger than many NBA 240 pounders. Strength training is improving all the time.

Click Me!

Here is a key quote from the article:



> On the other hand, there was no stopping LeBron James. Nor are there any thought about stopping him. According to Artest, he's too strong, too fast and too versatile. At 245 pounds of uncontaminated mass, the Cavaliers' celestial creature looks and plays like a 25-year-old, four-year veteran. A mirror image of his aggressive assessor, in other words.
> 
> "I couldn't believe it," obsessed Artest. "He's only 18 and already he's too strong for me. He's not a normal guy. I've got to go home and try to figure out what to do with him."


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I've watched this kid since he was a HS sophomore. I don't think he should ever be putting up shots from the NBA 3 point line . This kid has an excellent midrange game. When the real games start, Silas should give him a clear Message: "Stick to what you do best right now !!!!"
Put up shots from 14 feet and in..
And keep going strong to the basket, because you need to live on that free throw line.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

My man booz, dont see you here very often.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The body of the human male doesn't stop developing until 20.


 :laugh:It stops developing at 20? You go talk to Karl Malone can get back to me!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that they came to see the Cavaliers win and right now LeBron starting might not be their best opportunity to win. I realize this is only one game but if LeBron continues to shoot poorly from outside and doesn't drive to the basket he probably shouldn't start. He however will still get plenty time on the court.


It's obvious to every1 that he's just doing this to practice his J, once the regualr season starts he'll be attacking the hoop, shooting a solid %, and scoring well into the double-digits. Also, like was stated before, he's already putting upp good board assist and steal numbers, plus taking the ball up the court and running the show. Which is enough for him to start, even if he would be scoring little.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> It stops developing at 20? You go talk to Karl Malone can get back to me!


NATURAL development, _genius_.

Obviously you can go to the weight room after you are past your early 20s.


----------

